# Mahogany Telecaster



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

A block of wood at 10 am and a Tele at 3 pm.These are really easy to make.Vintage Style,single coils.they are a lot less work than Strats so Ill be making more of them.Hope I aint boring you all.The Strat is Peruvian Walnut over African Mahogany.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice and beautiful choice of wood.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Sweet Tele!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That has a very beautiful shimmer to it. Thanks.
Not boring at all.


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Itchy Brother said:


> A block of wood at 10 am and a Tele at 3 pm.These are really easy to make.Vintage Style,single coils.they are a lot less work than Strats so Ill be making more of them.Hope I aint boring you all.


That is beautiful, I was actually thinking about building a guitar. Did you happen to use a template to cut out the solid body? Also, do you have any tips/suggestions that you learned during buildings guitars till this point?

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The language (actually names of guitar types) of you guitar makers keeps trapping me. I am expecting to see some type of TV studio equipment and wondering what that has to do with mahogony.

Very nice looking body.

George


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Itchy, really nice guitar body. Big fan of your amazing work...

I'm about to start making a series of tele bodies from some nice swamp ash blanks that I've got recently. I've made a template for cutting out the outside from MDF, but I wondered if you could advise on the templates for routing the internals. I understand the process, but not having done a lot of routing yet, I'm a bit nervous as to whether the templates need to be oversized and a router guide bush is used or exactly the right size and it's the bit that should have a bearing guide of some sort?

I would prefer to make my own templates, but don't really know how to start making them.

Could you post some pictures of yours please?

Oh and what kind of treatment should I make to the wood first of all after the routing etc.

TIA, Chrome


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Chrome,Id send you some pics if I had your email but right now you cant pm me till you make a few more posts,I think its 25 posts but I aint sure.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Chrome google this "Ron Kirn Tutorial" it will guide you thru the whole process.Itchy


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok Itchy, just a couple more posts (including this one) and I will pm you my email address. 

Thanks, Chrome


----------



## Fsucraigk (Nov 4, 2011)

Great work! Thanks for the guidance to the Rob Kirn templates. Hopefully I'll get some free time and be able to try my hand.. Thanks!


----------



## rseckler (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow very nice looking wood,


----------

